# SCD Diet. Pls Read if you have not seen progress with FodMap.



## nomorecookies

So I've had IBS-D for a long time, recently found out that it could be SIBO related.

I had been following the low FodMap diet for a long time and continued to have horrible symptoms.

I was wondering how things could be going so growing when sticking to my safe foods. Well I've just discovered the *SCD (Specific Carbohydrate Diet)*. If you haven't looked into it, I would encourage you to do so specially if you believe your problem might be due to an imbalance in the gut bacteria.

I think the basic difference in the diets is related to grains and food preparation. The SCD diet is a bit more strict. Do some research and see what you think.

I am doing the 30 day trial, barely in day 4 so far, I believe I am experiencing die off symptoms from the bacteria. Mentally, the first 2 days were grueling. But things are getting better after day 3. After the 30 days, I will report back and see if the diet helped.

This is a gist of what the diet *prohibits:*


Sugar, molasses, sucrose, fructose, high-fructose corn syrup, or any processed sugar
Canned vegetables
All grains, including corn, wheat, wheat germ, barley, oats, rye, rice, buckwheat, soy, spelt, amaranth, and others
Some legumes, including chick peas, bean sprouts, soybeans, mung beans, faba beans, and garbanzo beans
Starchy tubers, such as potatoes, yams, and parsnips
Seaweed and seaweed byproducts, such as agar and carrageenan
Canned and most processed meats, particularly those that contain additives such as corn products, starch, and sugars
All milk, high-lactose cheeses (generally soft cheeses like ricotta, mozzarella, cottage cheese, cream cheese, feta, and processed cheeses and cheese spreads), as well as commercial yogurt, heavy cream, buttermilk, and sour cream
Bread, pasta, and other starchy foods
Canola oil, commercial mayonnaise (because of additives), ice cream, candy, chocolate, carob, whey powder, margarine, commercial ketchup, stevia, baking powder, commercial nut mixes, balsamic vinegar, and products containing FOS (fructooligosaccharides).

I know the desperation we all experience in trying to fix our problems! Hope this helps some of you!

I am willing to try anything.


----------



## twonK

thanks for the post. I for one am interested to hear how it works out.

Pete


----------



## nomorecookies

I am on Day 17. Reporting progress. Note I decided to follow a version of the SCD diet modified for candida problems. I am not 100% sure I had candida, but after seeing some things in my stool and doing some research, it was a possibility, so decided to kill 2 birds (SIBO and Candida) with one stone.
Also- At this point, I am still avoiding all fruit for now even though some is allowed.

http://pecanbread.com/p/how/candelimdiet.html%C2

*First & Second day:* Horrific, experienced major sugar crash, horrible headache, grumpiness. I was about ready to give up. No improvements noticeable.

*Day 3- 6:* Good days- Gas & bloating disappeared, but still had loose BM frequently. No headaches, no hunger pangs. The usual pain after eating diminished. Also, I feel pain right before I have to go to bathroom.

*Day 7-10:* Started taking Saccharomyces bouliardii after researching yeast. Took it at bedtime, woke up with HORRIBLE NAUSEA. I could not stand the sight of food. I did not eat at all. Had loose BMs, diarrhea. The next day, had horrible BMs, you would not believe what came out of me, major die off I suppose. After that left my body, the nausea disappeared and I finally felt better and could eat again. However, I have to say my appetite has pretty much disappeared, which make it easier to avoid the bad stuff.

*Day 11- 13: *Once die-off from the Saccharomyces bouliardii settled down, started taking Lactobacillus Acidophilus. Did not experience any die-off reaction from it like I had done in the past. Gas still gone, no more bloating after meals. Pain reduced quiet a bit, although not gone entirely. I presume this is from my physical problem in my duodenum (see other posts).

*Day 14- 17: *Finally started having "formed" bowel movements (type 4).







Usually mine are 6 or 7 on the Bristol stool chart. I was actually even constipated one day! However, I am still going frequently but there has been major improvement. Instead of 4 times in the morning, just 2. Instead of 2 times in the afternoon, just 1. Still get some mucus only BM's in the evening, but a lot less mucus. Also urgency has diminished considerably, I don't get it after every meal anymore. However, it is tricky not to accidentally eat something that makes things worse and have a setback. I had been cheating on SCD by eating some raw veggies (lettuce, cucumber, tomato), perhaps this is why I am still experiencing some pain and mucus. Also tried small amount of "allowed" cheese- bad idea. I will try to do better this week.

I will be done with the 30 days on July 9th!! Almost there. The most encouraging thing has been seeing some results. However, sometimes I get stressed and worry it will all come back. Ah, one day at a time, one day at a time.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## twonK

thanks for the update. Glad you are seeing some results from your efforts.


----------



## isthereanyhope

What can you eat on this diet?


----------



## nomorecookies

unprocessed meats, poultry, fish, shellfish, eggs, honey for sweetening (if tolerated), most fresh, frozen, raw or cooked vegetables, a variety of legumes, including dried navy beans, lentils, peas, split peas, unroasted cashews, and peanuts in a shell, all-natural peanut butter, lima beans, and string beans, cheeses such as cheddar, Colby, Swiss, havarti, and dry curd cottage cheese, and homemade yogurt fermented for at least 24 hours. Additionally, most fruits and nuts are allowed.

However, for SIBO or candida, one should avoid the fruits, cheeses, and honey!


----------



## PamD

Can't wait to hear the final results! Do you know if Stevia is okay?


----------



## Bet Sobon

Hi, I did the SCD diet last year. I wound up in the hospital with an undiagnosed stomach ailment, which I now believe was a SIBO flare. After being on IV with nothing by mouth for 5 days, I couldn't eat normally anyway, so I tried SCD. I did not want to go on the meds that the drs. wanted me to, I had been down that road before. I did get IV flagyl in the hospital so that may have killed off some of the SIBO.

In the beginning it's just chicken broth (that you make yourself) and pureed carrots. I could managed a few oz of that every few hours for the first few days. After my stomach began to recover I added in more of the food. I did a long intro diet because I was still getting a lot of pain in my stomach (from inflammation) and couldn't tolerate too much solid food. I then added in eggs and meat. I stayed away from fruit in total (except for bananas). I started to make my own 'soups' (really pureed veggies) from butternut squash or green peas (cooked very well and taking out most of the 'suds). I also began taking HCL (stomach acid) enzymes, probiotics and some vitamins.

After about 2 months, I moved to a modified paleo diet. I also found I was sensitive to FODMAPS and nightshades, so I have eliminated those as well. My stomach pain and IBS symptoms have pretty much disappeared. I don't think I will ever go back to a regular diet.

Good luck and stick with it! The hard thing is that everyone reacts differently to foods, so you have to do trial and error.


----------



## rmiller1985

Hi,

nomorecookies, it sounds like we started the SCD at about the same time. My early experience was quite a bit different than yours, but I'm also doing much better than I was. I'm blogging about my experience at http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com if anyone's interested.

The short story is that I believe I had a long-standing SIBO infection, and this diet is helping a great deal. The only thing I'm taking at this point is a probiotic each morning, and I'm down to (usually) one or two BMs a day that (usually) rate about a Bristol 5. I really didn't want to give up being a vegetarian, but since my gut seems like it's going in the right direction, I believe it was the right choice for me. I hope that things continue to improve.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## nomorecookies

Final Update.

So as you all read from my last update, things were looking up for me.
Well truth be told, as soon as I posted the message, I had a terrible day- loose BM's, everything came back with a vengeance. Frustrated, I took to the internet to find help.

I ended up ordering Paragone, a detox kit consisting of drops and pills to ride you of parasites, yeast, microbes, etc. It lasts 15 days then a five day break then 15 days again. I ordered this after receiving bloodwork with high eosinophils, which indicates an infection in the body or an allergic reaction. Anyway, I order the product and receive it within 2 days. I start it, I did not notice any help for the first 10 days, I was still following the diet. I did start having someone solid BM at the end of the 10 days.

Well, i keep thinking about how this whole thing started after I took a trip to Mexico and maybe the answer is in Mexico. So my mom tells my aunt and my aunt tells her doctor about me and my horrible symptoms. He recommends I take a parasite medication available OTC in Mexico- Mebendazole and Quinfamida combined as a one time treatement. Living in Texas, it wasn't hard to find someone on their way to Mexico. Within 3 days, I had the medicine, a variation of it Albendazole and Quinfamida. At this point, I had just finished the first 15 days of the Paragone and was on the 5 day break. I took the Mexican parasite killer med on the 12th of July (saturday).

I experienced nausea the entire day and loss of appetite. By Sunday, things were better. I decide to see if the medicine worked. I break the SCD diet, I ate rice, watermelon, bread. NO URGENCY! NO IMMEDIATE NEED TO USE BATHROOM!! Wow, I thought I may be going crazy. Come Monday, I take it easy again, but did eat pasta. I only used the bathroom 3 times, ALL SOLID. I have ice cream Monday night to put everything to the test. Tuesday, I decide to eat a large breakfast and drink coffee. I HAVE 2 SOLID BM!!! 2!!! It had been almost 2 years since I had only 2 bowel movements in a day!!! AND SOLID!!!! PLUS NO GAS even though I had dairy the night before. It is now Wednesday, ate some oatmeal for breakfast, it is 11 AM, I had 2 solid BM so far mainly I think I didn't finish the first one. BMs do not smell, don't have those weird pieces of mucus on them, they have some mucus, but not as weird and as much as it used to. I wipe clean instead of taking forever to clean. OMG!!!!!! If this keeps happening, then maybe something I did helped. The bad thing is I did so much, so I am not sure exactly what helped. Since Sunday night, I have been taking pure Lactobacillus Acidophilus in a pill. On Thursday, I Have to start the last 15 days of the Paragone detox, I sure hope it doesn't mess up my progress.

I believe the SCD diet created the foundation that allowed everything else to work. I am still being VERY cautious about what I eat, but have relaxed quiet a bit as I was losing way too much weight. One more thing, I AM STILL EXPERIENCING pain after eating, but as I've stated in other threads, I've suffered from this my whole life as far as I can remember. During a CT they found that my artery squeezes my duodenum, creating a delay in emptying. I believe this is the source of the pain. This is not the symptom that made me go to the doctor, as I had gotten used to it. My main concerns was the 6-10 daily BMs, all loose, the mucus, gas, the smell, etc. And this so far is getting better.  I feel hopeful for the first time EVER!!!

I will continue updating this thread. Thanks all for your replies and input.

Rich- I read your site. Hope you keep improving.


----------



## Connie Meow

Hi Nomorecookies - I am wondering if you could give us an update, what has worked for you now, how are you feeling. I have a 13 year old Daughter who has been sick for 4 years with SIBO/Intestinal issues and it is literally ruining her life. I am done with doctors, I need to know what is working for other people.


----------



## Frenchneedyou

Hello, do you have any update?


----------



## acumendan

I though I'd throw my experience in here in case anyone else stumbles into this thread

I've been on the SCD diet for 7 month now. I was previously diagnosed with SIBO and took antibiotics, the improvement was minimal. After another year I decided to try SCD and see if it made a difference. I've been strict about keeping with the limitations although I did not follow the gradual introduction of foods (I started with the fully allowable food options that are supposed to only be avaiable after a few months). I have seen a marked improvement, where I used to have 1 firm bm a month or so I now see maybe 2 loose bm's a week. I still need to go a half dozen times a day though. The change has been gradual and keeps improving. I'm hopeful that it continues to improve and maybe some day the frequency reduces.

I don't know if the improvement is at all related to decreased SIBO or if it's just because the diet reduced many of the trigger foods that I used to consume. I was always sensitive to fatty foods and the fats that are allowed in SCD for the most part don't seem to be an issue. One thing I do avoid that is allowed are egg yolks, I find that they almost always cause symptoms. The diet is pretty restrictive so it won't be easy for anyone to follow for any extended period of time. I've decided that it makes me feel better so my plan is to stay with it as a life style change. I guess 40 years of IBS will make you willing to consider some pretty drastic things.


----------

